# Solved: Error 1607 installshield, Error 1601 Microsoft.NET framework



## yeppers (Jun 26, 2004)

Hello,
On my Dell Dimension Windows XP home edition XP SP2, I'm trying to install the software (Dantz Retrospect backup) and USB drivers for a new Maxtor OneTouch II 100GB external harddrive. The maxtor CD installation process crashes with these two errors: 
1607-Unable to install installshield scripting runtime. 
1601-Error installing Microsoft(R).NET Framework. 
I called Maxtor tech support and they emailed me a link for each error. Neither link worked.
I've tried installing Microsoft(R).NET version 1.1 from my IE browser "windows update" and the installation fails to install.
The computer seems to function normally except for this weird problem.
Have any ideas for a fix?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Try this from Microsoft

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;315346

PS: The error listed is different than yours but the resolution is applicable to yours.


----------



## yeppers (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks. I read the microsoft knowledge base article ID that you listed and it looks applicable. I'll try it and let you know. I'm hoping that fixing the windows installer error will pave the way to allow me to install the microsoft.NET framework too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

See also Comment from astaec 
Date: 05/03/2005 09:44AM PDT

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/WinXP/Q_21409539.html


----------



## yeppers (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks Rollin' Rog.
I read your link and will give it a try and let you know.


----------



## yeppers (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your help.
The problem turned out to be a previously installed Microsoft patch that was disabling Installshield as well as preventing Microsoft.NET from updating to the most current functioning version.

Here is the fix:
1) Uninstall Microsoft Patch: windows installer 3.1 - KB893803v2.
2) Install most current Microsoft.NET framework version from the Microsoft "windows update" site. (located in the optional install area)

Installshield began working properly at this point and so I was able to successfully install several software applications that had previously failed during installation, resulting in error 1607 and error 1601.

NOTE: If you are NOT experiencing errors 1601 and 1607 while trying to install software applications; then DO NOT uninstall microsoft patch KB893803v2.


----------



## prakashsherawat (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello,

i install pinnacle studio 12 then he give microsoft .net framework error.
No. 1601: error in starting microsoft .net framework.

pls any help mail me 
web designing company


----------



## yeppers (Jun 26, 2004)

Hello,
First, realize that my original problem in this thread was that I encountered both errors 1601 and 1607. You, on the other hand, are experiencing only error 1601. So, a different problem. It appears that you successfully installed pinnacle studio software, and afterwards, received error 1601. If this is the case, it might be that your firewall is blocking the pinnacle program or a portion of it. If you are using 3rd party firewall software on your computer, (example: Norton, McAfee, etc.), then be sure to allow the pinnacle software as a trusted program. If no 3rd party firewall software being used, then perhaps Microsoft windows firewall (included with windows operating system) is blocking your pinnacle software. Here are steps to unblock for windows XP and windows Vista operating systems...
To add a program to the exceptions list in the Windows XP firewall:

Click the Microsoft Windows Start button and select Run. Enter control in the Open field and click OK.
In the Control Panel window, double-click Security Center, and click Windows Firewall.
Click the Exceptions tab and, under Programs and Services, select the checkbox for the program or service that you want to allow, and click OK.
To add a program to the exceptions list in Windows Vista firewall:

Click the Windows Logo button, and then click Control Panel.
Unless already selected, click Classic View in the left side of the window.
In the Control Panel window, under Security, click the link Allow a program through Windows Firewall.
Click the Exceptions tab and, under Programs and Services, select the checkbox for the program or service that need to be allowed, and click OK.


----------

